# Where to buys slsa-sodium laurel sulfoacetate



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Can anyone help me? I would like to find this, but I am not having alot of luck. Thank you.


----------



## abigtroutt (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck on trying to find it also.  I too have been looking so I can make the frosting on the bath bombs.  I found the liquid and have been playing around with it trying to make the frosting and have done it but not to my standards yet. I did find it localy but they wanted $50.00 for a cup... it crazy at that price.  What are your plans with the SLS?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

abigtrout, I am planning on making solid bubble bars, like LUSH's.  I dont know where to find it though ;(


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ingredients to die for! 
http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item ... gory_id=35


----------



## Jody63 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just bought mine from here http://www.chemistrystore.com/searc...ate&Click+to+Search2.x=2&Click+to+Search2.y=8 Love this stuff for making bubbling bath bombs, works great.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 20, 2009)

I buy from chemistrystore also. Great prices, fair shipping - they sent me a ton of free samples, including slsa.


----------



## Jody63 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, pooh, I didn't receive any samples  :cry:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

TY everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

I want to make Bubble Bars also.

This is the recipe I want to try.
Is it the same one you have?

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_bubble_bath_drop.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

castor, that is the exact one I am going to make.


----------

